# Bolivar Pocket???



## plastic addict (May 23, 2004)

Been getting the itch for a dark thirty ferry ride, but the conditions have been marginal at best. Has anyone had any success in that area recently? I've duped some respectable fish from those flats during the dog days. Just wonderin'..PA


----------



## rjohnson107 (May 21, 2004)

last time i fished the area, back in early april...nada.
threw everthing i had in the box and bait bucket....
water was too off color and wind wasn't right...
since then i've read a few post from the area that have looked promising..
but i'll likely wait till june before i venture back that way..
i have pulled a few decent specks/reds from the area..so they are there...


----------



## plastic addict (May 23, 2004)

Thanks RJ, Looks like the heat is going to be on this next week. With all of the fresh h20 in the bay systems, the first day of light winds should turn the jetties and surf on. I fished the SLP area this morning (along with a hundred other folks). Caught 3 fat specks on a bn/silver spook early, then nada on plastics after the sun got up. The wind was a consistent 15-20 the water was not great, but fishable. Hords of mullet getting worked on the flats by the water tower, didn't see many good strings. PA


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Bolivar pocket*

Spring can be some of the best time to land some awesome trout in the surf. I use alot of topwater baits if I can catch a calm day. My fav is a jumpin minnow.
The pocket can be a tripsaver when the west winds are howling. Another place I like to go is east of the pocket. I'm talking east of hwy 124 which meets High Island at hwy 87. There's usually less people. I would pray for calm seas and hit the surf when they come. Good luck!
Capt Brice Fuselier


----------

